# 2008 cajun shoot out



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.mudmotortalk.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=6802 I was just wondering if any of you guys are going? looks like a lot of fun just don't know about the 6 hr drive to a place i have never been


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry no....not interested in bowfishing for only 3 fish...even if they are redfish.


----------

